# Is the needle stuck?



## csalt (Mar 20, 2007)

My posts have registered as 281 for the last few weeks. Does it not count when you reply? Even then, I have initiated one or 2 threads but the number still stays the same. Has something got stuck?


Oooooh, it's gone up 1  !!


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 20, 2007)

I guess we don't like you very much here, and you post they really don't mean much .........    





Okay, okay I'm sorry, just fooling around, I'm just in funny mood right now.  So don't hit me too hard. I'm sorry I don't know what is going on. Never really paid attention to my posts.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, it says 282 now.


----------



## csalt (Mar 20, 2007)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> I guess we don't like you very much here, and you post they really don't mean much .........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's cos your too busy paying attention to mine!


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 20, 2007)

Yeah, you got me, we have to watch those Brits, they might want their colony back.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 20, 2007)

You are at 288 now so it must be working.


----------

